# Injury or growth?



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Hi All

So in my LFS today I took home a sad looking angelfish I have now named Stumpy. Apparently Stumpy was housed with some more aggressive cichlids that beat the snot out of her (?). She is obviously injured and stressed. My question is : I did not notice until I got her home she has a raised area near her body where her pectoral fin is. I'm thinking its an injury but I guess it might also be a tumor? Any thoughts?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

You've done all that you can at the moment 
In my opinion, I would give her a few days to settle in and see how she does 
A less aggressive tank set up like yours and also some healthy foods should help her to recover and then if necessary you can further diagnose and or treat 
S


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Dove, what's the update ?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for asking 
She seems pretty happy from what I can tell. Shes eating well and she settled right in with my other 2 large angels so its nice to see all three together. 

I did some research as to what the "growth" could be. Other sites with similar pictures lean towards it being a fungus, although its more pink then white so I'm not really sure. I'm hoping its not the case because of course like a dummy I put her right into my main tank. 

I added extra cappata leaves but I'm hesitant to treat the whole tank with medicine at this point so I'm just keeping an eye on it. I debated moving her into a 10 gallon to treat her but I think being alone is going to stress her out more. I'm going with my gut and leaving her with her angel friends and upping my water changes. Knock on wood!


----------

